# Tempo SSD Pro Plus dans Mac Pro 5,1 mid-2010 6-Core 3,33GHz



## Mic-M4c (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je procède à l'upgrade progressive de mon Mac Pro 5,1 mid-2010 6-Core 3,33GHz.

J'ai aujourd'hui (entre autres disques) :
— un SSD Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb en baie n°1 (10.10.5)
— un autre SSD Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb en baie n°2 (BootCamp : Windows 10).

Actuellement, j'arrive à booter sur l'un ou l'autre sans problème en appuyant sur la touche "ALT" au démarrage. J'ai une carte graphique AMD Radeon R9 280X 3072Mo flashée avec EFI.

Compte-tenu de ma version 5,1 mid-2010, le débit n'est que de 3Gb/s.

J'envisage d'acheter la carte PCIe 2.0 *SONNET Tempo SSD Pro Plus* :







qui permet d'y apposer 2 SSD en SATA 6Gb/s en offrant en plus 2 ports eSATA en façade.

L'objectif étant de :
— gagner de la place
— gagner 2 ports eSATA
— augmenter le débit de 3Gb/s à 6Gb/s.
— accessoirement, avoir une option RAID sur les SSD de la carte ET sur 2 baies ainsi libérées.

*Mes questions :*

1) En plaçant mon SSD Yosemite et mon SSD BootCamp:Windows 10 dessus, cette carte PCIe 2.0 *SONNET Tempo SSD Pro Plus* me permettra-t-elle de booter sur 10.10.5 ou BootCamp : Windows 10 aussi simplement qu'aujourd'hui ou perdrai-je cette possibilité ?

2) TrimEnabler posera-t-il des problèmes si Yosemite est sur un SSD qui est sur cette carte PCIe ?

J'espère avoir été clair  
Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Guillaume


----------



## Fogi (26 Novembre 2015)

Hello,
je ne connais pas la Sonnet, mais depuis 1 an 1/2, j'ai une Apricorn X2 sur le PCIe N°2 avec un Crucial M550. (RAID possible) J'imagine que ça doit tourner de la même manière. http://www.apricorn.com/vel-solox2.html
http://www.apricorn.com/products/desktop-ssd-hdd-upgrade-kits/vel-duox2.html
Aucun problème avec Trim Enabler sous Yosemite. Aucun problème de boot, si ce n'est 10" plus long qu'avec le SSD en direct sur le SATA2 d'origine... mais bon ...
Par ailleurs, pourquoi ne pas voir du côté de ceci :  http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/PCIe/OWC/Mercury_Accelsior/RAID
Chez MacWay http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25672/owc-disque-ssd-mercury-accelsior-pci-express-240-go.html


----------



## Mic-M4c (26 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse 



Fogi a dit:


> […]Aucun problème avec Trim Enabler sous Yosemite. Aucun problème de boot, si ce n'est 10" plus long qu'avec le SSD en direct sur le SATA2 d'origine... mais bon ...



C'est étonnant que ce soit plus long, non ?… puisque c'est sensé avoir un débit double et branché en PCIe 2.0 sur le 2e slot (le 1er étant occupé par la carte graphique) ? :/



Fogi a dit:


> Par ailleurs, pourquoi ne pas voir du côté de ceci :  http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/PCIe/OWC/Mercury_Accelsior/RAID
> Chez MacWay http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25672/owc-disque-ssd-mercury-accelsior-pci-express-240-go.html



Intéressant en effet, mais je veux utiliser mes SSD, pas nécessairement en acheter un nouveau.
J'ai acheté ma mémoire 48GB chez OWC il y a plusieurs mois : impeccable, par contre aïe les taxes européennes. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'équivalent de leur Tempo SSD en Europe.
J'envisage d'acheter chez eux le SONNET Tempo SSD Pro Plus.


----------



## wip (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai Un MacPro 2009 et la SONNET Tempo SSD Pro Plus et 2 SSD dessus. Sur l'un des deux, j'ai OSX (boot pour moi beaucoup plus rapide que dans les baies disque).
Par contre, pour le boot, je suis obligé de passer par le panneau du système "démarrage" pour choisir mon disque. Pas moyen d'utiliser le système de la touche "ALT" au démarrage. Je je crois que ça me le faisais avant d'avoir la carte...


----------



## Ibiscus (26 Novembre 2015)

Fogi a dit:


> Aucun problème avec Trim Enabler sous Yosemite.


Alors là, Fogi, tu m'étonnes : tu n'es pas au courant que sous Yosemite et El Capitan, tu n'as plus besoin de Trim Enabler puisque Apple nous autorise en tapant quelques mots (_sudo trimforce enable)_ dans le terminal d'activer le Trim pour SSD tiers, c'est conçu par Apple donc qui n'enlève pas les autres protections.


----------



## Fogi (26 Novembre 2015)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse
> C'est étonnant que ce soit plus long, non ?… puisque c'est sensé avoir un débit double et branché en PCIe 2.0 sur le 2e slot (le 1er étant occupé par la carte graphique) ? :/


Ce fait a été relaté par plusieurs utilisateurs, le "problème" de boot qui prend 10sec+ serait spécifique contrôleur Marvel 9230 du Crucial
Le SSD branché sur la baie 1 à la place du DD d'origine boote en 19s contre 29 sur la carte. Les débits sont respectivement d'environ 350 Mo/sec contre 500 Mo/sec sur la carte.



Ibiscus a dit:


> Alors là, Fogi, tu m'étonnes : tu n'es pas au courant que sous Yosemite et El Capitan, tu n'as plus besoin de Trim Enabler puisque Apple nous autorise en tapant quelques mots (_sudo trimforce enable)_ dans le terminal d'activer le Trim pour SSD tiers, c'est conçu par Apple donc qui n'enlève pas les autres protections.


Meuh si, bien sûr, j'ai entré la commande dans le terminal dès que j'ai eu connaissance de l'info, mais avant j'avais Trim Enabler qui fonctionnait sans problème, il fallait juste ne pas oublier de le désactiver avant tout Zap de PRAM. Depuis, les mises à jour se font sans avoir à réactiver quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Mic-M4c (26 Novembre 2015)

*@Fogi* : je reviens sur le point que vous avez souligé concernant l'utilisation de SSD tiers sous Yosemite et El Capitan.
Moi j'ai TrimEnabler activé. D'après vos dires, je n'en ai plus réellement besoin ? Pire même, ça risque de me causer des problèmes en cas de zap de PRAM éventuel ?
Que dois-je faire alors : je dois désactiver/désinstaller TrimEnabler et entrer quelle commande dans le Terminal ?
Merci


----------



## Fogi (26 Novembre 2015)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> *@Fogi* : je reviens sur le point que vous avez souligé concernant l'utilisation de SSD tiers sous Yosemite et El Capitan.
> Moi j'ai TrimEnabler activé. D'après vos dires, je n'en ai plus réellement besoin ? Pire même, ça risque de me causer des problèmes en cas de zap de PRAM éventuel ?
> Que dois-je faire alors : je dois désactiver/désinstaller TrimEnabler et entrer quelle commande dans le Terminal ?
> Merci


A partir de OS 10.10.4 : Il suffit de désactiver ou désinstaller TrimEnabler, redémarrer puis ouvrir le Terminal et taper la commande : *sudo trimforce enable *et redémarrer.
Si le trim a déjà été activé sur Yosemite avec cette commande, l'activation sera maintenue lors de la mise à jour vers El Capitan.
Le pourquoi du comment : http://www.macg.co/os-x/2014/10/trim-sur-yosemite-tout-ce-quil-faut-savoir-84953
http://www.macg.co/os-x/2015/06/os-x-yosemite-10104-prend-en-charge-le-trim-sur-les-ssd-tiers-89796


----------



## Mic-M4c (27 Novembre 2015)

J'ai désactivé TrimEnabler et tapé *sudo trimforce enable* dans le Terminal. Il m'a demandé mon mot de passe et deux fois *yes* et a redémarré.

Comment puis-je vérifié maintenant que tout s'est correctement passé ? Que le Trim est activé ?

ps : j'ai commandé le SONNET Tempo SSD Pro Plus chez Mac Way ce matin


----------



## Fogi (27 Novembre 2015)

Menu Pomme > A propos ce ce Mac > Matériel > SATA/SATA Express > Colonne de droite, clique sur le nom de ton SSD de démarrage, et dans le texte en dessous > prise en charge du Trim ... Oui .. ou Non, mais à mon avis c'est oui. 
Cool le Tempo ! Je suis intéressé par un retour des perfs de ce dernier.


----------



## Mic-M4c (27 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ton aide.
Je ferai ici retour des performances du Sonnet Tempo SSD Pro Plus (rapidité du boot, possibilité du dual boot Yosemite et BootCamp, rapidité des échanges fichiers si tant est que je perçoive une différence…)


----------



## Fogi (27 Novembre 2015)

... et une petite mesure dans Blackmagic Speed Test ...
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/blackmagic-disk-speed-test/id425264550?mt=12


----------



## Mic-M4c (27 Novembre 2015)

J'ai téléchargé ton logiciel Blackmagic Speed Test (gratuit), dont voici les tests (j'imagine qu'il teste le SSD Samsung 840 Pro en Baie #1 donc en SATA 2 =250MB/s avec Yosemite 10.10.5) :





D'ailleurs à ce propos, comment dois-je agencer mes cartes PCI qui doivent arriver (*SONNET Tempo SSD Pro Plus* et *SONNET Allegro USB 3.0 PCIe Card 4 ports Mac/Win*) pour optimiser les débits et performances svp ?

Voici mon Mac Pro :








Ma carte graphique est en bas, occupant le Slot 1. Sont libres les 3 autres emplacements : 2, 3 et 4.
J'ai envie de mettre la *SONNET Tempo SSD Pro Plus *en Slot 2 et la *SONNET Allegro USB 3.0 PCIe Card 4 ports Mac/Win *en Slot 3.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Fogi (27 Novembre 2015)

Slots 1 & 2 : 16x PCIe 2.0￼
Slots 3 & 4 : 4x PCIe 2.0 partagés entre les deux slots (performance max environ 1500 MB/s partagés entre les deux)
Donc le montage que vous avez prévu est correct, il y a de la marge.

Blackmagic Speed Test : au dessus du bouton START, il y a un bouton en forme de roue crantée qui vous permet de choisir le disque à tester "Select target drive", puis Stress, choisir 4 ou 5 GB et voir les résultats.


----------



## Mic-M4c (27 Novembre 2015)

OK merci.
Vu mes images, je crains que la carte SONNET Tempo SSD obstrue les 3 ventilateurs de la carte graphique


----------



## wip (28 Novembre 2015)

J'ai eu le même souci que toi avec la carte sonnet pour les SSD et ma carte graphique GTX 680. J'ai sacrifié un port PCI, mais j'ai placé ma carte sonnet sur le port 1 et la carte graphique en 2 (ma carte USB 3 étant en port 4). Comme ça, la carte graphique ne chauffe pas trop (La carte USB3 étant courte), et les SSD sont en sécurités. Tant pis pour le port PCI 3 (occupé par la GTX680 double Slot)


----------



## Mic-M4c (28 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ton retour.
Concernant les performanes de la SONNET Tempo SSD, elles doivent être limitées alors, non ?
(je ne sais pas si c'est perceptible…)


----------



## Fogi (28 Novembre 2015)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour.
> Concernant les performanes de la SONNET Tempo SSD, elles doivent être limitées alors, non ?
> (je ne sais pas si c'est perceptible…)


 Aucune limitation sur les ports 1 et 2 qui tournent indépendamment "plein pot", les 3 et 4 partageront le flux de 1,5 GB/Sec, ce qui est déjà confortable.


----------



## Mic-M4c (28 Novembre 2015)

Ta configuration est donc aussi performance que celle que je prévoyais ?


----------



## Mic-M4c (28 Novembre 2015)

wip a dit:


> J'ai eu le même souci que toi avec la carte sonnet pour les SSD et ma carte graphique GTX 680. J'ai sacrifié un port PCI, mais j'ai placé ma carte sonnet sur le port 1 et la carte graphique en 2 (ma carte USB 3 étant en port 4). Comme ça, la carte graphique ne chauffe pas trop (La carte USB3 étant courte), et les SSD sont en sécurités. Tant pis pour le port PCI 3 (occupé par la GTX680 double Slot)



D'après ce que dis *Fogi* ci-dessus, tu peux tout à fait mettre ton Mac Pro dans la configuration suivante :

Slot 1 : carte graphique (GTX 680)
Slot 2 : libre
Slot 3 : carte USB 3.0
Slot 4 : SONNET Tempo SSD Pro Plus


----------



## Fogi (28 Novembre 2015)

wip a dit:


> J'ai eu le même souci que toi avec la carte sonnet pour les SSD et ma carte graphique GTX 680. J'ai sacrifié un port PCI, mais j'ai placé ma carte sonnet sur le port 1 et la carte graphique en 2 (ma carte USB 3 étant en port 4). Comme ça, la carte graphique ne chauffe pas trop (La carte USB3 étant courte), et les SSD sont en sécurités. Tant pis pour le port PCI 3 (occupé par la GTX680 double Slot)





Mic-M4c a dit:


> D'après ce que dis *Fogi* ci-dessus, tu peux tout à fait mettre ton Mac Pro dans la configuration suivante :
> 
> Slot 1 : carte graphique (GTX 680)
> Slot 2 : libre
> ...



Plutôt que laisser le slot 2 libre, à moins que tu prévoies une 2e CG, je vois les choses comme wip : 
slot 1 : Sonnet Tempo
slot 2 : GTX
Slot3 : libre (du moins bouffé par la GTX)
Slot 4 : USB3
Les slots 1 et 2 sont en 16 X, donc la Carte graphique est à installer dans un des deux pour qu'elle fonctionne à pleine puissance 
Les slots 3 et 4 sont en 4 X, ils supportent les cartes SATA3 à plein régime, mais tant qu'à faire je mettrais la Tempo en slot 1. 
Ça laisse l'USB3 seule sur un des 2 ports 4x ...


----------



## Mic-M4c (30 Novembre 2015)

J'ai reçu les deux cartes ce jour même. Tout est installé !

Avant la Tempo SSD Pro Plus (à gauche) : SSD en SATA2 3Gb/s sur baie
Une fois la Tempo SSD Pro Plus installée (à droite) : SSD en SATA3 6Gb/s sur PCIe









J'ai du casser une longue patte plate de la carte Tempo SSD (c'est prévu si besoin, car il y a une pré-découpe) pour qu'elle ne soit pas bloquée par les connecteurs d'alimentation de la carte graphique) :











J'ai tout installé selon la configuration conseillée ci-dessus par Fogi.

J'ai maintenant des ports USB 3.0 à l'arrière de mon Mac Pro. Auriez-vous un Dock avec ports 3.0 à me conseiller, et qui sera connecté à l'arrière du Mac avec un long câble pour que je puisse l'avoir juste devant mon clavier svp ?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2015)

Tu as quasiment doublé les débits de ton SSD  Mais est-ce perceptible à l'usage ?


----------



## Fogi (30 Novembre 2015)

Super ! 
Je cherchais moi-même un hub USB3, si possible en alu et d'un design proche du Mac. Il y en a pléthore, mais la plupart prévus pour les portables avec un câble usb3 trop court pour un Mac Pro, ce qui oblige à en acheter un autre plus long et plomber le prix.
Il y a ça chez Macway : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27202/novodio-hub-usb-30-4-ports-aluminium.html
mais, on ne connait pas la taille du câble.
Et ça chez Amazon : http://www.amazon.fr/D-Link-DUB-134...&keywords=D-Link+DUB-1340+HUB+4+ports+USB+3.0
avec un câble de 1,50. (J'ai une expérience de 6 ans avec un switch Ethernet de chez D-Link qui n'a pas bronché et fonctionne comme au premier jour, du bon matos).
Les deux ont une alimentation externe, ce qui est indispensable si tu veux brancher autre chose que des clés USB.
Cela-dit, d'autres ont sûrement quelques modèles à recommander...


----------



## Mic-M4c (1 Décembre 2015)

Je vais me laisser tenter par ça je crois : http://www.amazon.fr/Quirky-spaceBa...1_m?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1448926677&sr=1-1


----------



## Mic-M4c (1 Décembre 2015)

En fait j'ai commandé ça, qui est beaucoup plus design et résistant : *SilverStone SST-MR01S Monitor Riser Stand*


----------



## Fogi (1 Décembre 2015)

Mic-M4c a dit:


> Je vais me laisser tenter par ça je crois : http://www.amazon.fr/Quirky-spaceBa...1_m?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1448926677&sr=1-1





Mic-M4c a dit:


> En fait j'ai commandé ça, qui est beaucoup plus design et résistant : *SilverStone SST-MR01S Monitor Riser Stand*



C'est sympa. J'avais vu le premier, mais je n'ai trouvé aucun retour d'utilisateur, le second n'a pas de hub...


----------



## Mic-M4c (2 Décembre 2015)

Pour le 1er : le hub déçoit les utilisateurs car il est capricieux et ne charge pas les iDevices.
Pour le 2nd (celui que j'ai acheté) : il est solide, beau design et je pourrais utiliser un vrau Hub D-Link par exemple 
et surtout, il surélève plus l'écran tout en restant discret.
Je ferai mes retours à réception.


----------



## Fogi (2 Décembre 2015)

Décidément, on trouve un truc sympa et il se révèle décevant.
Ah, si j'étais industriel ! Par exemple, pour le Mac Pro, j'avais imaginé un boîtier à placer dans la baie inférieure du superdrive, (alimenté par le connecteur Molex et relié peut-être à une carte dédiée)  qui comporterait des ports USB3 cartes CF et SD et autres connecteurs. Bon, certains diront "T'as rien inventé, ce genre de trucs, ça existe déjà sur PC",  ok, de plus, je ne suis pas sûr que le volume des ventes eut été suffisant pour accéder à une retraite aussi dorée que paradisiaque ... 
Mais si ça existait pour Mac je serais preneur. Marre de tirer les 20 kg de la tour pour brancher une clé. Tiens, à ce propos, je viens d'inventer un petit bras articulé muni d'un miroir et d'une led qui permettrai de voir ce que l'on fait. En attendant la production en masse, j'ai relié une rallonge USB3 ...
Apple, Ils embauchent au service R&D ? 
Allez, je vous laisse et vais prendre une aspirine.


----------



## Mic-M4c (2 Décembre 2015)

En même temps, un Hub USB 3.0 relié par un long câble USB à l'arrière du Mac Pro et placé judicieusement à côté du clavier ou de l'écran c parfait !
Mais il existe déjà des boîtiers à mettre dans les baies des lecteur DVD qui proposent des USB 3.0, des fentes pour lire les Compact Flash et les plus petites cartes.


----------



## Mic-M4c (3 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour.
Je rencontre un problème avec la Tempo SSD : mes deux SSD Yosemite et BootCamp(Windows10) bootaient sans problème lorsqu'ils étaient en baie SATA2. Depuis le passage au TempoSSD, le SSD BootCamp ne boot plus.
Yosemite nickel par contre.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## wip (3 Décembre 2015)

Il faut peut-être rajouter un driver  pour gérer la carte sous Windows ?


----------



## Mic-M4c (3 Décembre 2015)

J'ai remis mon SSD BootCamp en baie mais il n'est plus reconnu 

J'espère que *macomaniac* va passer par là !


----------



## Mic-M4c (3 Décembre 2015)

STOP ! C'était une erreur de contact, le SSD bootcamp est bien reconnu et fonctionnel en baie SATA2 mais pas de boot lorsqu'il est fixé sur la TempoSSD Pro Plus.

Pensez-vous que le boot sur Bootcamp est possible avec ma nouvelle configuration ?


----------



## Ibiscus (4 Décembre 2015)

Sur la carte, le SSD windows ne boot pas ou ne monte même pas ? 
Dans les spécifications que j'ai trouvé dans le site US : on a l'air de dire que le boot de Windows n'est possible qu'avec un "single SSD" ! Essaie de mettre que le seul SSD avec Windows pour voir...


----------



## Mic-M4c (4 Décembre 2015)

Lorsque les 2 SSD sont fixés sur la TempoSSD Pro Plus, lorsque j'affiche les disques bootables avec un ALT long, Yosemite et BootCamp s'affichent.
Cependant, lorsque je clique sur BootCamp, il me dit "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"


----------

